# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  General information about restoring Internet connection

## NickGolovko

If you have problems with Internet access, you can try resetting LSP settings using the given command:

netsh winsock reset catalog

If that does not help, see the following resources:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/817571
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/817571
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811259

----------

